# Cultivo de capsicum - pimiento



## grammaholic

*Hola a todos, por favor podrían ayudarme en esta traducción a la inversa:*
*Hi everybody please help me with this translation:*
 
*Texto original: "Empresa agro exportadora peruana dedicada al cultivo, producción y exportación de frutos capsicum"*
*My try: A Peruvian agro-expo organization specialized in cultivate, produce and export capsicum fruit.*
** 
*Gracias de antemano!!*
*Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## phantom2007

El capsicum en Inglés es el Pepper (el pimiento nuestro):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsicum

Entonces:

...and export of pepper (or pepper fruit?)


----------



## grammaholic

Gracias por la ayuda! También se dice capsicum en inglés, me parece que la idea en el texto es darle una connotación más científica.


----------



## phantom2007

Si es así, es preferible capsicum. Una alternativa segura es poner "capsicum fruit (pepper)".


----------



## vicdark

Ufff...me apresuré con el anterior mensaje. El género _Capsicum _es muy amplio y abarca los diversos ajíes, chiles, y pimientos. Por eso, pienso que *capsicum fruits *(plural) es indicado.


----------



## MHCKA

Podrían ser *chiles*... pero al pimiento no siempre le llaman chile. El asunto es que el original en español suena raro, porque precisamente no hay esa palabra, no existe una sola que aglutine a todos estos frutos. Yo nunca he escuchado que alguien venda frutos capsicum; de la misma forma que tampoco he oido que alguien venda frutos solanum, para hablar de las variedades de jitomates.


----------



## SJV

grammaholic said:


> *Hola a todos, por favor podrían ayudarme en esta traducción a la inversa:*
> *Hi everybody please help me with this translation:*
> 
> *Texto original: "Empresa agro exportadora peruana dedicada al cultivo, producción y exportación de frutos capsicum"*
> *My try: A Peruvian agro-expo organization specialized in cultivate, produce and export capsicum fruit.*
> 
> *Gracias de antemano!!*
> *Thanks in advance!!*


 
I would say:

"A Peruvian agricultural export company that grows, produces (seems redundant), and exports chile peppers."

SJV


----------



## grammaholic

Gracias a todos por la ayuda
Sí, también había pensado en poner "fruits" (plural), pero buscando aquí sale fruto como fruit (singular) so quedo así, pero igual tomaré en cuenta las opciones propuestas

Saludos!


----------



## Chris K

I would say "Capsicum [capitalized] peppers"


----------



## SJV

In the U.S. this fruit are seldom, if ever, called Capsicum or fruit.  In the seed industry, in agriculture, and in the produce markets, they are called chile peppers or simply peppers.

Capsicum is the genus of the chile pepper group.  That nomenclature, however, may be used in other countries.  Anyone from the UK have any input?


----------



## agromusica

I would say just and simply "peppers". 

_Capsicum _fruits are all peppers, can be spicy (chile, guindilla, ají, etc) or not spicy (normally pimientos). 

"Chile" is the way  peppers are called in Mexico. And not all are spicy (but mostly). Salad peppers are called "chile morrón" for example.

On the other side, "pimientos" can also be spicy: for example "pimiento del padrón" in Spain

saludos


----------



## phantom2007

Just to draw your attention on the fact that this thread has been going on for several days (originally posted on June 13); I think grammaholic has probably made his choice by now...


----------



## SJV

agromusica:  concuerdo.

phantom2007:  as we know, these threads are used as reference, and may help someone in the future.


----------

